# Disney's Live-Action The Lion King [2019]



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2016)

They're doing it! They're really gonna do it!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2016)

Meh, I already find the original version to be perfection .I doubt that CGI Simba will prove to be a significant improvement .

I'm leaning towards passing on this .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Meh, I already find the original version to be perfection .I doubt that CGI Simba will prove to be a significant improvement .
> 
> I'm leaning towards passing on this .


The original's a classic, but there's room for improvement.

Not saying this necessarily _will _be, but it _could _be.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2016)

Isn't it against the rules for mods to unnecessarily change thread titles? Cuz if so,  it seems to be something that happens a lot here. Eh, whatever.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2016)

They already have this, it's on Broadway.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Isn't it against the rules for mods to unnecessarily change thread titles? Cuz if so,  it seems to be something that happens a lot here.


I regularly edit titles around here for the sake of consistency; I'm a stickler for aesthetics

if it offends you for some reason, I can begrudgingly revert it


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2016)

What was the original title?  I agree with Stunna though, some people make some sloppy headings here.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2016)

Mider T said:


> What was the original title?  I agree with Stunna though, some people make some sloppy headings here.





> The Lion King ("live action")


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The original's a classic, but there's room for improvement.
> 
> Not saying this necessarily _will _be, but it _could _be.


The new Transformers _could be _critically acclaimed 

I don't know, this is too personal for me, I don't think I'd be able to judge this in an objective light . How was the new Jungle Book?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2016)

JB was okay. Felt they played it too safe/subdued at times with the music. Like they were embarassed to do so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah, JB was fine. Worth a watch.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 29, 2016)

Okay, now this is getting a bit ridiculous. I could understand doing a live-action JB given that it was a human being interacting with animals (melding an actor with CGI actually served both a practical and stylistic purpose). But what benefit is there to animating an animated film that needs to be animated by virtue of its all animal cast in the first place?

I dunno, it feels like Disney might be going overboard with remaking their animated classics (it doesn't help that animated films age differently from live-action ones by virtue of not completely following the same rules as the latter, meaning that you can watch a film from the 90s Renaissance and not think it looks old aside from maybe the CGI).


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 1, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The original's a classic, but there's room for improvement.
> 
> Not saying this necessarily _will _be, but it _could _be.


Room for improvement?

Are you fucking blind or just ignotant? Lion King is a perfect Disney animated movie, It doesn't need improving or be tainted by a shitty live action remake which will no doubt be used to push Disney's sjw pandering agenda.


----------



## giantbiceps (Oct 1, 2016)

Great. I hope it'll be better than the original version.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Room for improvement?
> 
> Are you fucking blind or just ignotant? Lion King is a perfect Disney animated movie, It doesn't need improving or be tainted by a shitty live action remake which will no doubt *be used to push Disney's sjw pandering agenda.*



Lay off the steroids, seriously. It makes you dumber by the minute. I don't even need to ask how this is sjw pandering because you're a retard.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Room for improvement?
> 
> Are you fucking blind or just ignotant? Lion King is a perfect Disney animated movie, It doesn't need improving or be tainted by a shitty live action remake which will no doubt be used to push Disney's sjw pandering agenda.


I didn't say _The Lion King needed _a remake--live-action or otherwise. It's _not _perfect. It's good, but not perfect.

Grab a seat.


----------



## Tragic (Oct 2, 2016)

Kuromaku said:


> Okay, now this is getting a bit ridiculous. I could understand doing a live-action JB given that it was a human being interacting with animals (melding an actor with CGI actually served both a practical and stylistic purpose). But what benefit is there to animating an animated film that needs to be animated by virtue of its all animal cast in the first place?
> 
> I dunno, it feels like Disney might be going overboard with remaking their animated classics (it doesn't help that animated films age differently from live-action ones by virtue of not completely following the same rules as the latter, meaning that you can watch a film from the 90s Renaissance and not think it looks old aside from maybe the CGI).


This.

This is retarded and Disney knows it. There is no reason to make this movie.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2016)

Aghhh I can't do it. The Jungle Book already tore my heart to pieces. Swallowed watching that crap out of anger.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 8, 2016)

What's the point of this when there are no human characters in the movie? This will literally just be an all CGI movie... but with actual real life backgrounds? Meh.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2016)

Movie gets a writer


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Amol (Feb 19, 2017)

Whole concept of this movie is dumb.
How can this be a live action if entire cast has to be animated as all of them are animals?
Seems pointless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2017)

"Live action"

The whole cast is CGI and the backgrounds are green screen.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow, 3 titles of disney "live action" in the same page 

They're going LIVE ACTION for everything now


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

i bet you $2 that those lions doesn't have dicks since its a pg film


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Late April Fools!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2017)

>pink news

Yeah I doubt it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 2, 2017)

Da fuck is a Pink News?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 4, 2017)

Beyoncé is reportedly the top choice to play Nala


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2017)

Pumbaa's gonna be a pot smoker


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks like Banzai and Ed are renamed, which is understandable since their names aren’t very African.


----------



## Indra (Nov 1, 2017)

Seth Rogan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 2, 2017)

I take solace knowing after all these years Mufasa cannot be replaced


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 5, 2017)

The cast for this has me excited but the “live action” part has me worried


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

it's going to be all CGI or like The Jungle Book


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 22, 2018)

Trailer coming today. What a Thanksgiving it is today


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Brian (Nov 22, 2018)

Maybe Scar will actually kill Simba this time


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 22, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


>



dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that poster 

teaser looks actually good, love the details gone into it.

2k19 is really the year to relieve my childhood. Lion King, Toy Story, Dumbo, what else?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 22, 2018)

Just give me the GOAT Lion King song in this and nobody gets hurt 




Pocalypse said:


> 2k19 is really the year to relieve my childhood. Lion King, Toy Story, Dumbo, what else?



Aladdin


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> 2k19 is really the year to relieve my childhood. Lion King, *Toy Story*, Dumbo, what else?





BlazingInferno said:


> Toy Story.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


>



I didn’t notice it


----------



## JFF (Nov 23, 2018)

Teaser is there:


As I said; likely the biggest movie in 2019.

I am very happy Earl Jones stayed as voice actor.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> Teaser is there:



Yeah we know, it was just posted on the last page.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks amazing and got chills as soon as I heard Mufasa speak


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 23, 2018)

I don’t understand how people can still have doubts about this movie when it’s from the guy that helped shape the MCU and directed Jungle Book


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 23, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don’t understand how people can still have doubts about this movie when it’s from the guy that helped shape the MCU and directed Jungle Book



Trailer should put things to bed. Shit looks MAJESTIC


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 23, 2018)

Need that Black Panther money I guess.

By which I mean, for CGI characters the voice actor's race doesn't matter, and animals by definition don't belong to _any_ human race, so making it a virtually all-black cast just because the movie is set in Africa is obvious pandering to African-American audiences.

Of course we shouldn't regard white as the "default" race, so by all means you can have an all-black cast playing race-less characters just as well as you can an all-white cast doing the same, but when it's coming out within a year of Black Panther becoming the third-highest grossing film of all time in the U.S., it's pretty transparent that Disney executives are thinking "OMG black people can afford to go to movies now?! Quick, greenlight like ten all-black movies before our competitors have the same idea!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Need that Black Panther money I guess.
> 
> By which I mean, for CGI characters the voice actor's race doesn't matter, and animals by definition don't belong to _any_ human race, so making it a virtually all-black cast just because the movie is set in Africa is obvious pandering to African-American audiences.
> 
> Of course we shouldn't regard white as the "default" race, so by all means you can have an all-black cast playing race-less characters just as well as you can an all-white cast doing the same, but when it's coming out within a year of Black Panther becoming the third-highest grossing film of all time in the U.S., it's pretty transparent that Disney executives are thinking "OMG black people can afford to go to movies now?! Quick, greenlight like ten all-black movies before our competitors have the same idea!"


Man I didn't even notice that. But if Black Panther becomes the straw that broke the whitewashed Camel's back-- I'm all for it.

But I've already said long ago that the success of BP would change things in Hollywood. The excuse that too many minorities makes a film less profitable is no longer admissible. The success of that movie is a HUGE deal when it comes to the future of film.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 23, 2018)

Is John Oliver replacing Rowan Atkinson as Zazu?


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 23, 2018)

Live-action Jungle Book - pander to South Asians
Live-action Aladdin - pander to Middle Easterners
Live-action Lion King - pander to Africans
Live-action Mulan - pander to East Asians

Live-action Aristocats - pander to whites


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 23, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> Is John Oliver replacing Rowan Atkinson as Zazu?



It's an in-joke because people have been memeing about Oliver looking like Zazu. He's brought it up on his show.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 23, 2018)

Go to 10:55

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2018)

His stance is wrong.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Need that Black Panther money I guess.
> 
> By which I mean, for CGI characters the voice actor's race doesn't matter, and animals by definition don't belong to _any_ human race, so making it a virtually all-black cast just because the movie is set in Africa is obvious pandering to African-American audiences.
> 
> Of course we shouldn't regard white as the "default" race, so by all means you can have an all-black cast playing race-less characters just as well as you can an all-white cast doing the same, but when it's coming out within a year of Black Panther becoming the third-highest grossing film of all time in the U.S., it's pretty transparent that Disney executives are thinking "OMG black people can afford to go to movies now?! Quick, greenlight like ten all-black movies before our competitors have the same idea!"


----------



## wibisana (Nov 23, 2018)

Why?


----------



## wibisana (Nov 23, 2018)

Stupid question but why?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 23, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Stupid question but why?



You’re right, it is a stupid question.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 23, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> You’re right, it is a stupid question.


Yeah at this point i just have to accept it as part of reality (facts) like why earth is round, sky is blue etc (tho these question have valid answer unlike why Disney keep rebooting classics)


----------



## JFF (Nov 24, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Need that Black Panther money I guess.
> 
> By which I mean, for CGI characters the voice actor's race doesn't matter, and animals by definition don't belong to _any_ human race, so making it a virtually all-black cast just because the movie is set in Africa is obvious pandering to African-American audiences.
> 
> Of course we shouldn't regard white as the "default" race, so by all means you can have an all-black cast playing race-less characters just as well as you can an all-white cast doing the same, but when it's coming out within a year of Black Panther becoming the third-highest grossing film of all time in the U.S., it's pretty transparent that Disney executives are thinking "OMG black people can afford to go to movies now?! Quick, greenlight like ten all-black movies before our competitors have the same idea!"



I really doubt that is much related, accurate (when you look at the cast) and even if, does it really matter ?

Seriously, would you like somebody else as then Earl Jones as Mufasa ? - Not for any *fucking* money  I am only missing Jeremy Irons .. not sure if Ejiofor can pull it off.

The end (the same none-sense as whitewashing).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

on-topic: Simba looks cute but generally-speaking that CGI is very ehhh.. Doesn't bode well for Aladdin.


----------



## Xebec (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2019)

Better be a new trailer by the time Dumbo is in theaters.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 25, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> Better be a new trailer by the time Dumbo is in theaters.


I forgot there will be a Dumbo live action movie, too.
If Disney is so eager to make that nostalgia buck, why not just draw new cartoons instead of turning them into live action?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 10, 2019)

Scar’s pretty creepy lookin’


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## JFF (Apr 10, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> Scar’s pretty creepy lookin’



Whoa .. as I suggested. Movie of the year. 

Through, I was not taken away by Chiwetel Ejiofor's voice acting for Scar. It does not sound very vicious. And yes, visually .. creepy good


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2019)

looks amazing tbh


dont know if live-action necessarily works for this, but its certainly something I would want to experience


----------



## JFF (Apr 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> looks amazing tbh
> 
> 
> dont know if live-action necessarily works for this, but its certainly something I would want to experience



I think so. It seems they managed to pull it off. But alone for hearing James Earl Jones or the soundtrack in a new light -- its worth seeing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Meh, looks like a blatant copy of a the original. Might pass.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Movie of the year


Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Meh, looks like a blatant copy of a the original.


I think thats the idea

same thing, but in live-action/"real" instead of drawn animation


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2019)

Scar looks like a fucking bum. What is it with these Disney remakes and the diet pepsi villains? Timon and Pumba is a concept hard to fuck up and I'm pretty sure will translate the best. Every trailer is only making me like the original more.


----------



## JFF (Apr 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I think thats the idea
> 
> same thing, but in live-action/"real" instead of drawn animation



I dare to hope it is 

Frankly, please ... no new "Disney ideas".


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Scar looks like a fucking bum. What is it with these Disney remakes and the diet pepsi villains? Timon and Pumba is a concept hard to fuck up and I'm pretty sure will translate the best. Every trailer is only making me like the original more.


What did you expect Scar to look like?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What did you expect Scar to look like?



Anything even remotely close to Scar would be a start. But I guess realistic CGI doesn't allow personality. Jafar is bad enough as it is.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anything even remotely close to Scar would be a start. But I guess realistic CGI doesn't allow personality. Jafar is bad enough as it is.


Yeah the movie is portraying them as realistic animals so that won't be happening.  Same as red-maned Simba or animals with large, anime-like eyes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2019)

Timon and Pumbaa at the end.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Apr 11, 2019)

Film looks great, hope nothing bad happens to Mufasa


----------



## Karma (Apr 11, 2019)

Y bring back James Earl Jones but not Jeremy Irons?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2019)

Because character defining voices don't really count if they're not African, I guess. They made a point of making everyone African American cause of the whole setting.

But then they went ahead and kept Timon and Pumba's VAs as whacky white guys so that whole shtick is kinda moot.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 13, 2019)

Well I grew up with the Portuguese dub so the American voices don't mean anything to me anyway.

I know this a remake of a well known story but I couldn't help but smile a bit with the way the trailer basically summarizes the entire movie and shows almost all the most iconic scenes, which is basically the standard for modern trailers.




James Bond said:


> Film looks great, hope nothing bad happens to Mufasa



Yeah let's hope so, long live the King.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2019)

I've heard that "Be Prepared" has been taken out of the movie. Is that true?



Mider T said:


> Yeah the movie is portraying them as realistic animals so that won't be happening.  Same as red-maned Simba or animals with large, anime-like eyes.



I mean... lions with dark manes do exist.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 15, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because character defining voices don't really count if they're not African, I guess. They made a point of making everyone African American cause of the whole setting.



It is in africa with african animals. But it's also based on hamlet, which isn't african, so there should have been some wiggle room. 

Voice acting should probably be the one bastion where actors don't need to physically embody the characters they're playing in any way, shape, form.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 15, 2019)

The movie looks great though and I'm in for a photo real shot for shot remake of the lion king. I don't think I've ever heard anyone bring up a way to improve on the lion king, so why try? You'll just muck it up.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 17, 2019)

Karma said:


> Y bring back James Earl Jones but not Jeremy Irons?



Jeremy said no.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2019)

The lion king its literally talking animals... like one of those talking buddie animal movie for 3 year olds.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 17, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> The lion king its literally talking animals... like one of those talking buddie animal movie for 3 year olds.



You do realise it's not really live action, don't you?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You do realise it's not really live action, don't you?


CGI that looks like real life action? yeah sounds as silly.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Xebec (Apr 24, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Jeremy said no.


They didn't even ask him


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 24, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Jeremy said no.



Don’t say shit that isn’t true unless you got something to back it up.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2019)

I’m ready to hit you guys with a hot take.

There is a zero percent chance that Lion King will even be as good as Aladdin.  A bad creative decision was made that will sink the movie.  Lion King is a musical.  The animals will be singing.  And that just isn’t going to work in live action.  The animals singing will torpedo everything.  You want the songs?  Throw them in as background noise next time!


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>


Is Scar anyone's favorite character?


----------



## JFF (May 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m ready to hit you guys with a hot take.
> 
> There is a zero percent chance that Lion King will even be as good as Aladdin.  A bad creative decision was made that will sink the movie.  Lion King is a musical.  The animals will be singing.  And that just isn’t going to work in live action.  The animals singing will torpedo everything.  You want the songs?  Throw them in as background noise next time!



I don't think so, but we see. And Aladdin isn't all that good, in my opinion.


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> I don't think so, but we see. And Aladdin isn't all that good, in my opinion.


Your opinion sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

@Mbxx mider is being harsh.  But I want you to think about what you wrote.  Do you really mean it?  Maybe you need to see Aladdin again?  Maybe you didn’t understand it the first time??


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Mbxx mider is being harsh.  But I want you to think about what you wrote.  Do you really mean it?  Maybe you need to see Aladdin again?  Maybe you didn’t understand it the first time??


The new live action Aladdin? Seems decent but not a patch on the original imo.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> The new live action Aladdin? Seems decent but not a patch on the original imo.


It’s better than Maleficent, both Alice in Wonderland movies, Dumbo, and Cinderella.  Your expectations were too high if you expected a totally new level.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s better than Maleficent, both Alice in Wonderland movies, Dumbo, and Cinderella.  Your expectations were too high if you expected a totally new level.



To be perfectly honest Disney have picked the wrong movies for live action imo. I'd chosen Treasure Planet and Atlantis.

Think about it, most of the classics need newer animation tech that still has the charm of old. I think Lion King looks too real and freaky.

Disney's Live action era only started because of Alice in Wonderland's piggybacked success from behind Avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

Alice in Wonderland is the worst movie in the 1 billion dollar club.


----------



## JFF (May 29, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> The new live action Aladdin? Seems decent but not a patch on the original imo.



Its ok, very generic. But I expected more.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Alice in Wonderland is the worst movie in the 1 billion dollar club.



Nostalgia is a powerful selling tactic Disney has known how to exploit for years.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2019)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2019)

Seth Rogen finally found the perfect role for his voice.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

Box Office predictions ?

this ones a tough cookie to predict IMO


I am quite sure of more than1B
but beyond that ..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Box Office predictions ?
> 
> this ones a tough cookie to predict IMO
> 
> ...



You predicted already. 

It's certain to get into the 1 billion club.

It's probably going to be good but lack the charm of the original.

Not as good as remaked Jungle Book but in the same ball park.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 11, 2019)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


>



I take back any whining I did about wanting songs, those realistic animals singing looks  as hell.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 11, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I take back any whining I did about wanting songs, those realistic animals singing looks  as hell.



I could have totally been tolerant and accepting of this,
As long as they had He Lives in You in the movie.
But nope, we get some Beyonce shit
Horse Zebra Beyonceshit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2019)

60%


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2019)

It'll still make insane amounts of money.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 12, 2019)

Magnum Miracles said:


> It'll still make insane amounts of money.



Therein lies the problem.

Disney doesn't care how bad those CGI animals look singing a classic song.

They know all the nostalgia heads and kids will watch it anyway and it'll make bank.

Money and only money is Disney's bottom line; nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2019)

I heard the new rendition of "Be Prepared" and... I didn't like it... I respect them for trying to do their own take, but it's not something I'd ever want to listen to on its own. Maybe the accompanying visuals will make it more worthwhile?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Therein lies the problem.
> 
> Disney doesn't care how bad those CGI animals look singing a classic song.
> 
> ...


What do you expect?

Disney has been getting away with this shit for a long while as they grew larger and larger. And morons will cry “Bust Disney makes muh MCU !”


The larger Disney gets the worst the product will become


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2019)

Aladdin >


----------



## teddy (Jul 13, 2019)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


>


Lmao aslan was more expressive than this. shit is just animals walking with celebrity voice overs


----------



## JFF (Jul 13, 2019)

I have not seen the movie yet. I was really hopeful that this might be the best movie of the year (see my comments before). Considering its probably the most beloved Disney Classic there is (at least mine).

From the outside so far -- it looks stellar in terms of CGI.

On the other hand, the voice acting from the "stars" ... it feels really off and seems even more problematic alongside the CGI. Of course not Earl Jones -- but Glover, Beyoncé, Ejiofo, Rogen ..

While Florence Kasumba's Shenzi f. e. is quite remarkable (in compare to the original).

(again, just the PV and clips so far)

In terms of music; its hard to tell. I got to see it within the movie.

For example.


The "larger then life" approach from Beyoncé (...) I am not sure, but the arrangement in this duet seems off. I kinda do feel a little sorry for Glover. But since I am not a native speaker other opinions might be more useful here.

Or can this be considered a song ?


The EU conversion seems way worse then the original (from what I seen in some PV). That is for certain. But since I only watch the original -- its not really important for me.

Anyway; even if its not perfect; I still gonna love the movie.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 13, 2019)

So real life version of lions singing would be trash. Who would of thought it...Oh wait everybody who doesn't slurp disney


----------



## JFF (Jul 13, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> So real life version of lions singing would be trash. Who would of thought it...Oh wait everybody who doesn't slurp disney



I did not say that. I think that some of the voice actors cannot carry their performances to the screen, while others do fine or even better. The clips indicate this. Maybe its related to the CGI -- I must see it.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 13, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> I did not say that. I think that some of the voice actors cannot carry their performances to the screen, while others do fine or even better. The clips indicate this. Maybe its related to the CGI -- I must see it.


I wasn’t s referring to your post I was referring to the reviews in general. The idea of real life lions singing is dumb as hell. Such ideas belong in animation


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh my.

Maybe it has something to do with the realistic lion model. Like I can't imagine him tiptoeing along singing 'a shining new era/ is tiptoeing nearer' because that'd look ridiculous, so they're downplaying the song to match it with the model.

Timon and pumba look the best so far expression-wise. Timon even moves a little more animatedly than a realistic meerkat would. Same with pumba.

The lions look like maybe they have too much weight and realism to their models to pull it off. Or something.


----------



## JFF (Jul 13, 2019)

French Premiere reaction -- very promising.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 14, 2019)

I like this one though.


----------



## JFF (Jul 14, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I like this one though.



The kids voice actors do very well --- yes. That is pretty much like the original through. My issue was with the stars.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2019)

For some reason, my excitement for this over the past week has quadrupled?

@mr_shadow


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 14, 2019)

So I guess the lack of facial expressions is the reason the critics don’t like it?


----------



## JFF (Jul 14, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> So I guess the lack of facial expressions is the reason the critics don’t like it?



I do not think the success of that movie is bound to the question if its good or bad. Its disney's most beloved classic. And you cannot say, that the results do look at least stunning. 

So far, its too early too tell. It start's on the 17th here.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> So I guess the lack of facial expressions is the reason the critics don’t like it?


Main criticism I'm hearing.

The cartoon Lion King was such a colorful and artistically beautiful film. I'm surprised the main critique isn't how bland this looks in comparison.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2019)

Nonetheless another cool Bil for the house of Mouse


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 16, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> I do not think the success of that movie is bound to the question if its good or bad. Its disney's most beloved classic.



A bit subjective to say it's the most beloved as it's certainly not my favourite Disney movie of the Renaissance era. 

Most successful sure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2019)

I think TLK is definitely overall the #1 Disney animated classic


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2019)

soo... they fail to animate a CGI hyena and make it laugh irl? lmao


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2019)

Did anybody else see the Behind the Scenes look with Robin Roberts yesterday?

Also


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## JFF (Jul 18, 2019)

I've seen the movie yesterday.

My review in Spoiler Tags. You may not want to read it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




First of all, the photorealism of the CGI is beyond anything you have ever seen. This is certainly great. You see a certain range of animals, that also make very accurate movements, like you were watching some wildlife documentary on BBC. The landscape looks fantastic as well.

On the other hand, this very detailed realism, is without a doubt the movie's greatest weakness. You cannot connect with the characters, since these animals hardly show any kind of emotion or only show these on a very limited scale (like in real life). Imagine your dog opens his mouth, you say something -- and it partially looks like it coming from the dog. That's what you pretty much get here all the time. Therefore the voice acting and what you see on the screen does not match at all.

For the movie itself; its follows the original without or rather actual changes storywise. Especially the "iconic scenes" are much like copy, that only lost some parts. I do not think that this way of handling it is wrong -- I mean; imagine they changed it. Yet, due the limitations these scenes are not better or hardly as "iconic" as before ... For example the intro. In the original we see a wide shot from behind a hill that zooms to the kings rock (while all the animals are moving in that direction as well). Now they start with showing the rock directly and zoom in from there (much less impressive).

Of course, that does not mean there are no changes, but these are (again) mostly not as good as the original (the focus on realism). Within movie we of course see and hear the popular songs. They rearranged the scenes for "I Just can't wait to be king" completely which (in this case) looks impressive, beautiful and real --- but it does not deliver the emotions as good as the original. Especially "Be prepared" is more like a tiny side note while "Can I feel the love tonight" is seen in broad daylight.
This last song also feels misplaced within the pace of movie .. like you need to add it, but does not really fit in the way you tell the story.

For characters and voice actors. Young Simba and Nala work overall better since their scenes along with the voice performances are rather "lively and eventful" with less emotions. The best performance is without a doubt Florence Kasumba's Shenzi. She voices her character with a concentrated intensity -- more like you would imagine a wild animal. She adapts the performance much better to the screenplay / characeter. The other actors in compare .. well they effortlessly speak just like a "normal human" which does not match the realism of what you see on the screen at all (as explained).

Ejiofor's performance is a total misfit to the character. On the other hand, his performance works much better along with the CGI because the character itself lost his 'presence and wits'. Scar can be described as pretty dull and emotionless (maybe even depressed). Rogen and Eichner work overall better for the same reason as the actors for the younger characters work better (less emotions, more action or jokes).

From my point of view, its pretty much a disaster. Its hard describe this epic fail. I wish I could say something better.




Some edits later  Longer text.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2019)

Lion King is a piece of shit compared to Aladdin.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2019)

TBF.  This movie was far more complicated to make.

But Jungle Book was better too.


----------



## JFF (Jul 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> TBF.  This movie was far more complicated to make.
> 
> But Jungle Book was better too.



You should explain it more, like I did


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2019)

Eh, I don’t really know how to feel about their revision of “Be Prepared”, I was looking forward to that song the most


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2019)

Garbage movie. It made me like Donald Glover less


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 21, 2019)

The 1994 _Lion King_ is one of my favorite Disney films of all time, so I naturally had high expectations for this remake, but perhaps my expectations were too high, since I did not feel the same magic from this film as I did from the original, but perhaps that is simply because I am older and more experienced than I was when I saw the original.

Among the numerous live-action remakes that Disney has made of their animated films, most of them have been similar to their predecessors, but have had sufficient differences so that they do not feel like complete copies of the earlier films. However, this film was so similar to the 1994 version that any changes were mainly cosmetic, which rather disappointed me, since it really did not offer anything new or original compared to the previous film.

I did appreciate the return of James Earl Jones as Mufasa, but I did miss Jeremy Irons as Scar, although I do feel that Chiwetel Ejiofor did an excellent job as the character; however, did he not seem very similar to Idris Elba's portrayal of Shere Khan in the 2016 version of _The_ _Jungle Book?
_
I was rather disappointed that _Be Prepared_ was shortened in this film, since that was my favorite song in the 1994 film, especially since none of the other songs were significantly altered from the previous film.

In actuality, leafcutter ants are native to South America, not Africa, so I was very displeased that that scene was kept in this film; did the filmmakers seriously not research that subject.

Both the 1994 film and this film did not explain how Simba grew to be as strong as he was by eating only insects, worms, and other invertebrates, because he would not have had sufficient nutrition to reach that size; I know that this film is fictional, but there is only so far that suspension of disbelief can be stretched.

I very much disliked that the filmmakers kept the flatulence-related humor from the 1994 film in this one, since such humor really clashes with the overall tone of the film, and it would not have been that difficult to re-write the verse of _Hakuna Matata_ that featured that humor.

My greatest dislike of the movie was its style of animation; I know that the filmmakers wished for it to have a more "realistic" appearance, but that hindered it, in my mind, since no non-human animals can produce the same emotions as can a human, and this film demonstrated that, so it was more difficult to connect with the characters and sympathize with them.

Overall, I did enjoy this film, but I doubt that I shall watch it, again, since it was not significantly different from the 1994 film.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2019)

Saw it and it was okay. Timon and Pumbaa were the MVPs. And I liked John Oliver as Zazu.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just wished that they didn't left out the "I am surrounded by idiots" line from Scar.


----------



## convict (Jul 22, 2019)

Since the original is one of my favorite movies of all time I of course enjoyed it. It just had the potential to be so much more. They should have added some more original elements to really make this movie stand out. Simba's expulsion to Nala's return felt too cramped and we should have spent more time outside the pridelands to really drive home how long he was gone. Some of the fights could really have been expanded upon too. Mufasa vs 50 hyenas and Nala vs Shenzi were both such good additions but too short. Simba vs Scar was like 10 seconds. Music was GOAT as expected.

But I have to say, Irons's magic as scar couldn't be replicated. John Oliver was solid but still no Mr. Bean. Timon and Pumba to me really did recapture the magic. Finally, Beyonce was abysmal. Huge miss to cast her.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2019)

Characters devoid of facial expression + wooden acting = A soul less, emotionless version of the original movie.

I also feel like the director has absolutely no concept of dramatic timing. They don't pause their speech when they should, important scenes are rushed and unimportant scenes are dragged out.

The music placement was terrible, too. Like in Mufasa's death scene. The music died half way through and was replaced with another, less powerful track.


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Characters devoid of facial expression + wooden acting = A soul less, emotionless version of the original movie.
> 
> I also feel like the director has absolutely no concept of dramatic timing. They don't pause their speech when they should, important scenes are rushed and unimportant scenes are dragged out.
> 
> The music placement was terrible, too. Like in Mufasa's death scene. The music died half way through and was replaced with another, less powerful track.






this scene alone is better than every live action disney movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2019)

Movie was alright.  I try not to compare remakes with originals so I can objectively look at it for their own merits.  I just feel like this movie felt like a long video game cut-scene.  The pauses between dialogue were slightly too long to feel like a real conversation.

Eichner and Rogan did a good job in making the characters their own though.  Ejiofor too.  I'm intrigued how they made Shenzi more like Zira from Lion King 2: Simba's Pride.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## convict (Jul 22, 2019)

With all the money this has made, likely will end up close to 1.5 billion, I fully expect a remake of Lion King 2 Simba's pride which if I recall was very meh so they have a lot of room to make it better. I wish that had a more intimidating villain than Scar's sidechick.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2019)

convict said:


> With all the money this has made, likely will end up close to 1.5 billion, I fully expect a remake of Lion King 2 Simba's pride which if I recall was very meh so they have a lot of room to make it better. I wish that had a more intimidating villain than Scar's sidechick.



Not even that. More like Scar's fangirl.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2019)

Heard the soundtrack on youtube.

Be Prepared started like it was going to be a Disneyfied Han Zimmer crescendo to an explosion of Scar's ambitions through song and it literally never went beyond the initial beat. These remakes just fucking hate Disney villains. Can't have too much personality. Needs to be GRIM and SERIOUS.

Also Hakuna Matata is fucked. Seth Rogan doesn't sing for shit and the fart joke was ruined. 3/10, see me after class. 

Everything else was digestible. When the best singers are the fucking kids, you know you didn't cast any of these actors for their singing ability.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> These remakes just fucking hate Disney villains. Can't have too much personality. Needs to be GRIM and SERIOUS.


Apparently you didn't see Maleficent.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Apparently you didn't see Maleficent.



I wish I you were right about that.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wish* I you* were right about that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jul 25, 2019)

Lion King is overrated. It only looks good by comparison when your competition are films like Hercules and Atlantis (this one being such a blatant rip off of Hideaki Anno's Nadia that it makes Lion King's rip off of Osamu Tezuka's Kimba look subtle by comparison). Snow White, Fantasia, Sleeping Beauty, Alice in Wonderland and Aladdin have always been better in my opinion, with Sleeping Beauty as Disney's very best.


----------



## convict (Jul 26, 2019)

People keep talking about rip off this rip off that. Even if they did rip off Kimba they made it so much better.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2019)

This is about to pass the original Lion King in earnings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2019)

Should pass the $1 billion mark this weekend.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2019)

this movie made 1B+ in ~2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2019)

it took FFH nearly 4 weeks to make 1B


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it took FFH nearly 4 weeks to make 1B



What is FFH?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 6, 2019)

^Spiderguy. Far from home.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2019)

This could very well make a billion overseas.  It's close.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2019)

Wow. This movie can suck my ass. Complete abomination even as a stand alone. Fucking travesty when compared to the original.  So many colorful scenes ruined for realism. Which is stupid cuz it's a fucking CGI movie. Pointless and a complete waste of time and resources. Would rather spent that time watching 2 hours of disney exces burning the money spent on this film. Fuck the remake. I don't mind cashgrabs, but you could at least fake some inspiration and creativity.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2019)

Oh and Timon's voice makes want to squeeze the life out of everything with warm blood. Who the fuck is this guy? Jesus Christ I need to get checked for ear cancer.


----------



## JFF (Oct 14, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wow. This movie can suck my ass. Complete abomination even as a stand alone. Fucking travesty when compared to the original.  So many colorful scenes ruined for realism. Which is stupid cuz it's a fucking CGI movie. Pointless and a complete waste of time and resources. Would rather spent that time watching 2 hours of disney exces burning the money spent on this film. Fuck the remake. I don't mind cashgrabs, but you could at least fake some inspiration and creativity.



Well, you should read my review from back then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Well, you should read my review from back then



I knew it was going to be shit going in tbh. Just didn't think it was going to be snuff shit levels of bad.


----------

